# setup sms gateway



## ccc (May 17, 2013)

Hi,

I'd like to send SMS messages to mobile phones over a FreeBSD server, just send and not receive.
How to setup an SMS gateway on FreeBSD?


----------



## wszczep (May 17, 2013)

Take a look at comms/smstools3.


----------

